# 12V 30A relay?



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering what I might be able to do with a 12V 30A relay and how might I wire it?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Relays act like a switch. When 12V current is applied, the switch flips. Refer to the sticky under the Tech Terror forum to see how they can be used.

Use of Prop Controllers

The label for the sticky thread might be misleading. It has more to do with wiring and relays and how to activate props with different controllers and relays.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thanks, and Sorry*

I will repost this under that forum, Sorry


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

CoolDJTV said:


> I will repost this under that forum, Sorry


No need - I've moved this thread there


----------

